
Show HN: I made a site that aggregates entry-level positions - docoleman36
https://entrylevel.io
======
Cu3PO42
Some quick feedback specific to the listings I got when I plugged in
"Germany": almost everything I found is internships. You mention in a comment
elsewhere that intern is the new entry-level, but over here internships are
almost exclusively for current students, and the ones I peeked at all had that
restriction. And taking on internships in parallel to University is rare here
(at the Universities I'm aware of), at least in CS.

Maybe you could consider adding a filter to remove internships? Otherwise the
site is rather useless for non-students here.

~~~
andrepd
I plugged in "remote" and got physician positions for hospitals in Ohio. This
does seem rather useless and unrefined.

~~~
docoleman36
Yes, the "remote" jobs are still in testing. We will be adding more very soon.
Thanks for your feedback.

------
hsson
The first job in the list right now is a manager position requiring 10+ years
of experience!

Perhaps some filtration based on some simple regex could help get rid of at
least the most basic errors? :)

~~~
blatchcorn
That's pretty standard entry level in 2020

~~~
webninja
Or the ones that want 5 years experience in a JavaScript framework that has
only been out for 2 years.

~~~
kemotep
I've seen in the past postings for 5 years experience with Windows server
2016. And this was in 2016.

Typically they wave that error away with an, "oh we just want someone with 5
years of any Windows Server experience, we just happen to use 2016." Quite the
double standard.

------
erikrothoff
Could you please consider adding an RSS feed for the recent jobs? It's really
popular for job seekers for staying updated on the various search sites. I'd
love to add this site to our guide that we'll be expanding with general job
seeking, not just remote: [https://feeder.co/knowledge-base/rss-
content/feeder-for-free...](https://feeder.co/knowledge-base/rss-
content/feeder-for-freelancers-finding-remote-work/)

~~~
docoleman36
Yes, that is something we are planning to do really soon. We will keep you
posted!

~~~
erikrothoff
Also, if you need any help with the RSS format dos and don'ts you can get in
touch at erik@feeder.co

------
fidelcashflow2
IMO companies like Revature and similar should be filtered out. They're
plague, they infest every job board out there with dozens of "jobs" but really
all they're doing is selling some training at an unreasonably high price.

~~~
non-entity
Even more obnoxious is on sites like LinkedIn where your results get little
red by the same position repost-spammed by various recruiting agencies. More
than often my job search results yield more noise than anything else.

------
berkayozturk
So I just opened the website and the first job posting I saw was a software
engineering manager position with +10 years of experience requirement. Also
there seems to be a problem with HTML entity parsing (e.g. titles include
&amp; instead of &). Other than these problems, the website looks useful.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback! We will take a look at it and filter those jobs
right now. I'm glad you find Entry Level useful :)

------
Insanity
I really like the design! I run my own job board tailored for Go engineers but
design was never my strong suit, so really good job.

FWIW, I set up a twitter bot to tweet about new jobs that are posted. Creates
a nice bit of traffic. Nothing earth-shattering, but gets the word out there.
Might be an idea worth exploring :)

~~~
mendelmaleh
Would you mind sharing your job board/bot? On this site there are zero results
for "golang" and only one relevant one for "go" :/

~~~
Insanity
Sure, here it is: [https://workwithgo.com](https://workwithgo.com)

And the bot is here:
[https://twitter.com/work_with_go](https://twitter.com/work_with_go)

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback. I like your design and how to target just for
Golang developers.

------
petargyurov
Some feedback on the site, I hope you don't mind:

\- some of the images on the cards do not load; maybe they're just missing?
Would be better to have a more indicative default image in that case

\- getting a few CORS related errors and some TypeErrors in the console

\- not a massive fan of the logo

\- when the loading text is displayed after searching, the main container
(jobs-container) becomes small and drags the footer up with it, leaving white
space underneath the footer. Should remain a fixed size.

\- when no results are found it just seems to hang on the "Loading..." text

\- the Apply button does not behave like a normal link. I would like to 1) see
where it's taking me when I hover over it and 2) be able to middle-click on it
and open a new tab

\- is there pagination?

I'm using Firefox. Overall, I like the design and it's a decent idea. Good
job!

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you very much for your feedback. We love it.

\- Our default company image is a blank gray square \- Will look into the cors
error + the other ones \- Yes, lots of revisions are in the works for the next
couple of weeks \- Yeah, that makes a lot of sense. I will have those changed
\- Pagination is still in progress and should be ready in a few weeks.

Thank you again!

------
non-entity
This is pretty cool. Sure there are some inaccurate results, but he'll, I
often play in search terms in something like LinkedIn and get all useless
results.

On a somewhat related note, I'm trying to understand what entry-level means.
Is it a college grad? Is someone with large amounts of experience who
switching to a similar role in a widely different domain entry level? What
about someone with years of experience in hobbyist / open source work in a
domain, but lacks any professional experience? Are they entry level? What
about a long time web developer trying to move to graphics programming or an
embedded engineering wanting to move to web development?

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback!

Entry-Level, to us, means students, recent grads, career changers, individuals
with less than 3 years of experience and so much more. I think those with
years of experience as a hobbyist / open source work in the domain should be
counted, but many employers only count professional experience. Someone with
lots of experience and switching to a different domain may be categorized as
"entry-level" in that new industry. And for your last questions, I believe
that a person with that profession would still have professional
experience/skills that transfer to web development.

------
kuanbutts
I was happy to see the Crisp chat tool in the bottom right hand corner - the
folks who make that do a great job. I used it "early on" in the product's
life, back in 2016, and really appreciated how responsive they were, etc.

~~~
docoleman36
Yes, I really love using Crisp as well. It helps so much when the site is down
or when someone finds a bug.

------
kotrunga
"To provide better results, please disable AdBlocker"

How will that help provide better results?

~~~
pc86
It will allow the owner to make money, which means the site will continue to
exist.

People deserve to be paid for their effort, and unless you want to pay a
monthly subscription to an entry-level job tracker, advertising or collecting
emails are really the only two ways to do it in this example.

~~~
bravoetch
It's not up to us to validate their idea and "allow the owner to make money"
by disabling ad-blockers. This site is just another shitty rent-seeking
middleman among middlemen, and hopefully it dies a quick painful death that
encourages the owner to make something original.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks both the Show HN rules and the site rules. Would you
please read and follow them?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
workforgov
This is cool, I like the simple interface.

Pulling in jobs from usajobs.gov could help expand the results. Anything at a
grade <= GS-7 is generally considered to be entry level for the US Government.

I'm seeing ~4k jobs open to the public that meet that criteria here:
[https://www.usajobs.gov/Search/?g=0&g=1&g=2&g=3&g=4&g=5&g=6&...](https://www.usajobs.gov/Search/?g=0&g=1&g=2&g=3&g=4&g=5&g=6&g=7&hp=public&gs=true)
. It may be worth trying to aggregate some of those as well.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you! Yes, I will look into that. I have noticed that the keyword "entry-
level gov jobs" is very popular.

~~~
workforgov
API access is through here:
[https://developer.usajobs.gov/](https://developer.usajobs.gov/)

Good luck!

------
wyclif
First result I got searching for Python remote jobs required years of
experience.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback. Will work on the filtering of jobs

------
KMnO4
Not a great experience with this one. I typed "Toronto" into the location, and
the results were:

1-3: Toronto, ON 4-7: Pittsburgh, PA 8-11: null, Ohio 12-25: Toronto, ON

I also clicked to half a dozen positions and all but one returned "Sorry, this
position is not available".

Finally, I noticed a few postings for "Reputable Company looking for immediate
hire" (yes, this was the description). I know this tool just scrapes job
boards, but that sort of vague description really hurts my confidence in the
results.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback. Yes, the search results are not 100% accurate and
are being improved upon on every iteration. Will make sure we include more for
the description.

------
stadeschuldt
The Apple Software Engineering Manager - Information Security position
requires 10+ years industry experience. The bar for entry level positions
seems quite high.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for catching that. Looks like it slipt through our filtering. We
will fix that.

------
creativecupcak3
Thanks for making this! It's really nice because you only have to go to one
website as opposed to many. I think some folks might prefer this easy
approach, but I personally prefer a more "offline" approach like
JobFunnel-->[https://github.com/PaulMcInnis/JobFunnel](https://github.com/PaulMcInnis/JobFunnel)

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback!

------
saagarjha
I plugged in “software engineer” and mostly got back intern positions. I’m not
sure that really counts as “entry-level”?

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback! Yes, for most industries intern positions are
considered "entry-level". Most internships require that an individual is a
current student, graduate, bootcamp, or have less than 3 years of experience.

~~~
wyclif
That's a serious problem though. A lot of people looking for entry level
developer jobs aren't kids in college. We need something that filters out all
the internship stuff. I'm not against internships per se, but I can't afford
to work for no pay.

~~~
onion2k
Internships at good companies _do_ pay. Not all internships are unpaid.

When my company was considering our internships (aka apprenticeships here in
the UK) I told the CEO I'd leave if they were unpaid, because I didn't want to
mentor people who were worrying about money instead of concentrating on
learning how to become a good developer.

------
BostonFern
I can't get your site to display. Once everything is loaded, all I get is a
white page and the favicon.

~~~
docoleman36
What browser are you using so we can do some testing?

~~~
tzfld
For me too. Brave 1.15

~~~
lemagedurage
Can confirm. The site works when turning Brave's tracker blocker off.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for confirming this!

~~~
sheikheddy
Same here even after I turn off the tracker blocker and UBlock Origin

~~~
docoleman36
I can also confirm that after disabling Brave shield I was able to view
entrylevel and search.

------
lymitshn
Thx this is, something I needed. Maybe add a proper filtering for VISA /
relocation sponsorships? Keyword search for Visa doesn't seem to work as
expected. Remote filtering seems somewhat working tho.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback! I'm glad you liked the site. Yes, that is
something we will be including in our categories/ filtering.

------
geogra4
Can you add the ability to sort by recent? In most cases in my experience jobs
that have been sitting out there for more than 10 days are already filled and
the company just hasn't removed the listing yet.

~~~
docoleman36
Yes, that will be included with our categories/filtering

------
RandomBacon
Result shows "6d" (posted 6 days ago?). When I click on "Apply", it takes me
to ZipRecruiter and says "Expired: over a month ago. Applications are no
longer accepted."

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback. We will write a script to filter expired jobs.

------
huntermeyer
I built [https://www.jrdevjobs.com](https://www.jrdevjobs.com)

Shoot me an email if you want to chat. I can share with you how we overcame
some similar challenges.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you! Will do

------
leonardosts
All I get is a blank screen and a bunch of errors in the console.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback. What browser are you using?

------
marsrover
I don't like that the logo is different than the domain.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback. The logo is not final and is still being improved
upon.

------
kaltsturm
As you want to expand your country coverage, if you need support for regex
development for foreign job boards tell me. Good work so far.

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you very much!

------
modestfaust
Is this problem not already solved by search filters on job search sites?

~~~
docoleman36
Yes, you can filter by "entry-level" on job-boards, but you have to do that
for every job board. There is not one source for specifically "entry-level"
positions.

~~~
dubcanada
This website seems to be combining ziprecruiter and neuvoo results into one.
It seems to just search for "entry level", "grad", "internship" and "entry
level developer" at those two websites and present the results. While passing
your IP, geolocation, user agent and a bunch of other stuff to them to get
location specific results.

~~~
bluedino
Nuevoo. Ugh.

------
__warlord__
Are you planning to show jobs outside of the US?

Edit: My bad, I saw jobs in China.

~~~
docoleman36
Yes, right now, jobs are displayed based on your geographic location. Soon, we
will change to where anyone can search for a country they would like to work
in.

------
sergiotapia
Not loading on Brave with privacy protections turned on.

~~~
docoleman36
Is your shield disabled? It worked for me after disabling adblocker

------
terrycody
What a cool tool! Really handful for students!

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you for your feedback. Happy you enjoyed it!

------
slowhadoken
This is genius. Thank you.

~~~
docoleman36
Really glad you like it!

------
topherPedersen
Nice work!

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you very much!

------
swat1508
nice

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you!

